# New Black Library eBook Bundles!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/eBundles-of-Joy.html




> Originally Posted by *Black Library:* eReaders everywhere are about to get a massive dose of action and carnage – from today, you can download twelve of the most popular Black Library series as a digital eBundles.
> 
> It’s never been easier to buy your favorite series of Black Library books in a digital format. These bundles collect together every eBook, audio drama and audiobook from a series, and package it in a single, easy-to-download collection.
> 
> To give you an idea of just how much you get in these bundles, here’s a physical representation of the Horus Heresy: The Complete Works eBundle:















> You know what, we couldn’t even get it all into the photo because a lot of the products have never been available in stores, so you can see it’s a massive collection. Here’s the breakdown:
> 
> • Seventeen novels
> • Five audio dramas
> ...


Night Lords eBundle
Ultramarines eBundle
Gaunt's Ghosts eBundle
Caiphas Cain eBundle
Gotrek and Felix eBundle
Darkblade eBundle
Legend of Sigmar eBundle
Rise of Nagash eBundle
The Sundering eBundle
Salamanders eBundle
Horus Heresy Complete Works eBundle
Horus Heresy Audio Works eBundle
Horus Heresy Book eBundle

Discuss


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Too expensive? 
I already own all the HH books, but I rather read the physical books themselves...even though I have a nook >.>
Good collections though for people who are anti book, especially those audio books/dramas


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Shame BL dont do kindle


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Shame BL dont do kindle


This should help:



> Originally Posted by *Black Library*
> 
> These eBundles are compatible with iPads, *Kindles* and other popular eReaders.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye they work fine with my kindle...


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

A bit pricey, no??!!


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

cant get hammer and bolter to work on my kindle


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Hammer and bolter works fine on my kindle- just be sure you are downloading the mobi file.

I download it to my computer first then transfer it.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome. rep for you my friend


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

the price is no different from downloading each ebook individually. Usually when I think bundle I think of some sort of discount.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's a shame .


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Bit chipshop that the Nightlords E bundle has the cover of Voidstalker on the front yet isnt available yet, just seems.....odd.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

jasonbob said:


> the price is no different from downloading each ebook individually. Usually when I think bundle I think of some sort of discount.


Shame and from BL so typical. I was just checking that link myself and was about to maybe order my first ebooks ever, but then i noticed pricing myself. I mean wtf is this? They should seriously reconcider their ebooks pricetags, even ordering books from them costs me about 30% more than from other pages.

I was thinking of buying kindle reader few months ago, but bought iPad instead. Running out of bookshelf space quite soon though and have been looking ebooks as of lately. But not with those prices...


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with some of the sentiments on here. I now read all my black library books on kindle just because I love the device itself. There are some positive things black library are doing with e books like getting the back catalogue out there, early releases and exclusives to name a few. But I do think they need to reconsider pricing . For example I recently read the 3 dwarf books which cost me £19.50 on kindle and ultimately all I have is a file on my kindle. For £11 I could have got the omnibus with all 3 books and an intro and short story as well as having the physical book to keep. That just doesn't seem right. Personally I will keep reading on kindle but its mainly because I love the device so much and I can see why others would not switch to e books. Cheers


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Stupid question, but how do you get the Kindle compatible version onto your Kindle (of note, i haven't got a Kindle yet. Its sitting on top of my dads wardrobe waiting for Christmas day)


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

IanC said:


> Stupid question, but how do you get the Kindle compatible version onto your Kindle (of note, i haven't got a Kindle yet. Its sitting on top of my dad wardrobe waiting for Christmas day)


I'm pretty sure you download it to your PC and then copy to your Kindle from there.

I too will find out at Christmas - a suspicious looking box arrived from Amazon this morning. I think it's a psyker, it keeps trying to make me open it...

Reavsie


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah you just plug it in with the usb cord and drag the file into the documents file on the kindle.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

i think thes e-Books are great i've geen reading the horus heresy from the begining and i'm onto Fulgrim now and all this on my Iphone, it's all a win win from me


----------

